# Flu vaccines



## jnieto625 (Oct 3, 2008)

Need some help with this...

We are now working with an emr system so when the physician clicks on influenza the system is dropping a 90658 code which is incorrect because the vaccine we use is a 90656.  When I asked the physician to add an addendum to the chart stating we use the preservative free vaccine so that my billing matches the chart I was told that I could go ahead and change the invoice without an addemdum because the chart does not the vaccine was given.  What would you do?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 3, 2008)

*Emr*

I would have my EMR people fix it so the wrong code is not selected.  The provider should be able to select from the template which immunization was given.


----------



## jnieto625 (Oct 3, 2008)

Should I be changing what we bill if it's not matching with the chart?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 6, 2008)

Somehow you have to make it match the chart.  But if what you are giving isn't what your EMR chooses for you then you need to get that fixed ASAP.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Oct 15, 2008)

I make a note in the patients chart referencing the change and why I made the change, just in case the physician doesn't get the addendum made.




Lisa Curtis said:


> Somehow you have to make it match the chart.  But if what you are giving isn't what your EMR chooses for you then you need to get that fixed ASAP.


----------

